# Uk Hyla Cinerea Project



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Introducing our project of attempting to establish a commercially viable captive breeding colony of the American Green Tree Frog (Hyla Cinerea).

Why Bother? - Some people may say, after all the American Green Tree frog is a prolific widely available species of frog that is available to the UK pet trade.

Yes but what happens if legislation is introduced that prohibits the import or public opinion changes to the point that wild caught specimens are no longer acceptable, after all shouldn't we be doing something to ensure that this fantastic little tree frog remains a staple of the UK Pet trade for evermore?

Whilst conservation is undertaken (rightly so) of the extremely endangered species by various institutions, we could lose this one by overlooking it as cheap and unworthy of captive breeding.

So it is our aim to hopefully make them readily available as captive bred specimens within the UK

In case anyones interested you can check out what we are trying to achieve here .... The Livefoods By Post UK Hyla Cinerea Project | Facebook


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a species I'm very fond of and have had a few of them. I've always wanted to breed them but never really had the time or energy to do the whole rain chamber thing so good luck with the project. I'd definitely like to see more cb frogs becoming available, they're a great species to keep.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I see no problem with wanting to breed a common frog commercially, so long as you are able to do so in a manner that is financially viable, as in you don't find yourself having to charge double the wild caught price to cover your costs. I say this, as the sad fact is, if folks have to pay a huge premium for CB they will simply buy the wild caught instead.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I see no problem with wanting to breed a common frog commercially, so long as you are able to do so in a manner that is financially viable, as in you don't find yourself having to charge double the wild caught price to cover your costs. I say this, as *the sad fact is, if folks have to pay a huge premium for CB they will simply buy the wild caught instead.*
> 
> Ade


Very true.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Quite agree and thats the whole point of the project so we can start to replace the wild caught with captive bred.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Quite agree and thats the whole point of the project so we can start to replace the wild caught with captive bred.


Gets a thumbs up from me then. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Quite agree and thats the whole point of the project so we can start to replace the wild caught with captive bred.


 Quick Q Neil, will you be starting out with WC specimens?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Quick Q Neil, will you be starting out with WC specimens?


Pretty much inevitable at the moment I would think. Any project like this will also have to watch inbreeding in a big way- just look at what has been happening with leopard geckos and horned frogs. Admittedly these are all morphs, rather than wild-type, but the same principles apply.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Pretty much inevitable at the moment I would think. Any project like this will also have to watch inbreeding in a big way- just look at what has been happening with leopard geckos and horned frogs. Admittedly these are all morphs, rather than wild-type, but the same principles apply.


Bit OT but saw some great CB Greens back in June @ Donny... at a premium mark up price 'ouch'


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Started last year with an initial colony of 20 wild caught adults, first breeding was this season and I am hoping to have a first generation captive bred colony of around 200 - 500 frogs to grow on for breeding in 2014.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Bit OT but saw some great CB Greens back in June @ Donny... at a premium mark up price 'ouch'


Which kind of re-inforces Ade's point. I sold off my FBT offspring at a ridiculously low price, since they hadn't coloured up as much as I'd like, even with colour feeding, but that wouldn't apply to GTFs, normally.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Yep the whole point of what I am trying to achieve is replacing wild caught with captive bred or at least giving the option, for this to be viable it means producing a lot of frogs to satisfy the demand and for a few pounds each.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Yep the whole point of what I am trying to achieve is replacing wild caught with captive bred or at least giving the option, for this to be viable it means producing a lot of frogs to satisfy the demand and for a few pounds each.


I assume you've already got a target price for what these will be selling for? The pricing for WC varies quite widely- I've seen anything between £7 and £15 in different parts of the country. If you could be around the £10 range and this still be a worthwhile venture then this could be pretty successful.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hopefully you have seen these starting to appear in the shops already.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, not yet. Any particular sellers we should be looking for?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

There available to pretty much any reptile shop through a wholesaler, (Pm me for wholesaler details if any shop owners wants to stock them) ,


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats good news Neil.I hope that it was worth your while.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck Neil a species close to my heart also as they were my first treefrogs as a kid.
regards
Stu


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I wont be getting rich soon, but somethings just need to be done for the fun of it,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I wont be getting rich soon, but somethings just need to be done for the fun out it,


Damn, I was going to pass a pitch on you, on the basis "We can breed thousands of frogs and make millions"- but I can tell you won't fall for it....


----------



## derik4501 (Feb 10, 2014)

*brumation?*

My question concerns brumation. I have kept this species for a number of years, in a lean to greenhouse which experiences a winter chill. The frogs go into hiding from about December thru March or April, then reappear. The males call thru the summer into the fall. However, despite my efforts, I have never spotted eggs or tadpoles. This species has a fairly wide distribution and depending upon collection locale, experiences varying degrees of winter cooling. My question is whether this winter brumation is necessary. Is it helping or harming my efforts at breeding.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a real soft spot for these beautiful little frogs and if I can only have one more frog tank then I want a phyla cinerea colony and I was hoping to breed them too. Wouldn't be doing it for profit though. I would be doing it for the experience. Best of luck, and if you find yourself overrun then post some my way :2thumb:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

*hyla. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I wont be getting rich soon, but somethings just need to be done for the fun of it,


Too right mate. Good on ya: victory:


----------

